# Mounting and sighting in a scope........



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a ruger 44 mag w/ 9 1/2" barrell and I am mounting a scope on it for hunting. I have never used a scope on a handgun before and I was wondering if there are some good tips for doing this? I don't have any mechanical sighting devices or lazers. Just wondering if there is a "rule of thumb" for this task.


----------

